# 1964 Schwinn Varsity Coppertone



## mechanicwood

I'll start out by saying I'm not a bicycle expert and I'm new to the forum. I acquired this Varsity a few weeks ago. I knew it was old and the price was right. After getting it back to shop, I did some googling. I have no idea of the value. It's really cool, but not really my style. 
It appears to be 100% original. The original tires hold air. The paint is really nice. It has the Sprint leather seat. The brake pads appear original and show little use. It even has the plastic cap on the end of the kickstand. It looks like it hung in a garage for 50 years. Doesn't look like any bolts have been turned since new. The only issues are two missing front spokes, dented front fender, a tear in the bar grips and some scuffs on the seat. The wheels, crank and pedals show some rust, but definitely could be cleaned up. Any input about this bike is greatly appreciated 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

Very nice example. That's a 1965 model. I noticed it didn't have the 64 only brake levers so I ran the serial and it's a December #, so def a 65 model.


----------



## mechanicwood

GTs58 said:


> Very nice example. That's a 1965 model. I noticed it didn't have the 64 only brake levers so I ran the serial and it's a December #, so def a 65 model.




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

Here's a 66 Tourist that sold for $399. I would say that's top dollar and you would have to find the right buyer at the right time.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/66-SCHWINN-VARSITY-TOURIST-COPPERTONE-UPRIGHT-BARS-FENDERS-EXCEPTIONAL-ORIGINAL-/182853596685?hash=item2a92ec760d:g:L8UAAOSwGUBZ7490&nma=true&si=z62wXvDSFxz78gEXiCPe7NSokzw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557







Here's my 1965 Tourist and almost in like new condition other than the tires. As found.
 I think I paid $125 or 150 for it. Pedals are worth 50 bucks. By the way, welcome to the forum!








Another high dollar sale of $300.   https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1969-Schwinn-Varsity-10-Speed-Bicycle-BE76329-/282699828284?hash=item41d2390c3c:g:NmUAAOSwLJ9Z5-Mr&nma=true&si=z62wXvDSFxz78gEXiCPe7NSokzw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
And a later model that went for $399 also! Boy, looks like it's time to clean out the shed.  
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=122754617578


----------



## Schwinn499

Great bike. I just finished this 65 few weeks ago. Have fun with it.


----------



## mechanicwood

Nice bike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechanicwood

This is what the bike looked like when I got it. Years of dirt and grime.
I don't know if want to tell what I got the bike for



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechanicwood

I really want to find someone who can truly appreciate how original and unmolested it is. What's a fair price for it. I'm not looking to retire off of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Amlie

GTs58 said:


> Very nice example. That's a 1965 model. I noticed it didn't have the 64 only brake levers so I ran the serial and it's a December #, so def a 65 model.




I noticed that too, but I was under the impression that the red button quick release brake levers continued into early '65.
Time to re-evaluate I guess.


----------



## bikepaulie

Would you take $200 plus shipping? Would definitely be well-cared for. Thanks for posting!


----------



## mechanicwood

bikepaulie said:


> Would you take $200 plus shipping? Would definitely be well-cared for. Thanks for posting!




Pm me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

